# Medstar Fort Worth, Texas



## wully_31 (Jun 5, 2010)

Paramedic looking for a new job.  Does anyone know much about Medstar in Fort Worth, Texas.  Either Good or Bad will help me out.  There website looks nice from the surface but id like to know more before I move 850 miles. I see there pay is not to bad for private Services.  If anyone works or worked there or anyone who knows much about them please help me out before I apply for such a big life changer.   Thanks.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 5, 2010)

wully_31 said:


> Paramedic looking for a new job.  Does anyone know much about Medstar in Fort Worth, Texas.  Either Good or Bad will help me out.  There website looks nice from the surface but id like to know more before I move 850 miles. I see there pay is not to bad for private Services.  If anyone works or worked there or anyone who knows much about them please help me out before I apply for such a big life changer.   Thanks.


I've been looking at them too and from what I hear they're not bad. I too would appreciate some comments from people who know more about the service though


----------



## atropine (Jun 5, 2010)

All I cans say is system status, if you like waiting at a corner it's cool I guess.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 5, 2010)

They aren't technically a private service.  They're more akin to a public utility model.  The operations aspect, ie management, billing and so on, are contracted to private parties, but the agency itself is not private.  They are the sole 911 provider for most of Tarrant County, which is mainly Fort Worth, and a bunch of the contract cities.


Their protocols are up to snuff, they have CPAP, field termination, and RSI.  They actually have several levels of Paramedic, and each level has a slightly expanded scope.  They have also started a Community / Advanced Care Paramedic program.

They are VERY busy... a 12hour truck gets between 8-16 calls a shift, on average.  They use SSM, so unless you're one of the couple 24 hours trucks, you'll be posting in what little downtime you have.   Their trucks are Medic/Basic, with a couple of Medic/Intermediate, and Medic/Medic.


From my ride time with them as an EMT and Medic student, and knowing people who work / worked for them, they are a good agency.  They have a moderate turnover just because of how busy they are, and people are more wanting to get on with the local FDs, but that doesn't necessarily make them bad.




They are one of my top 3 agencies to get on with, but part of their hiring process is the "Strongly Agree / Strongly Disagree" type test on their website, and apparently I suck at that test and am labeled as crazy every time I take it?


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 5, 2010)

Linuss,


This is what I sent Wully in a P.M.


I have done rideouts & all their tests and interview process. Medstar is a veryyyyy FAST paced service. Best of the best. I was not hired, because I am a rookie ad they said I did not have enough experience. The pay.... Isn't as good as Careflite (Dallas)... And it is rumored that they 'rape' their medics/ EMT s. Average about 15-20 calls in a 12 hour shift. Hospitals are close. They are very strict, hard to get on. I am still trying, Medstar is my dream agency, that will mold me to the best medic I can be.


Medstar, it is rumored that Medstar 'rapes' their medics.. simply because they work so much, 12 hour shifts,, Non stop.. Go Go Go.. and the pay is decent, but probably not where they should be. I know of a few Medics that have left.. Get burnt out. They see a wide variety of things and their so close to the hospitals.. I believe they are the 13th largest EMS agency in the nation. 

Careflite is a Ground and Air Service, they deal with more rural areas.. They do handle Dallas county, Johnson co (Where I work which is just south of Fort worth) and Hill County (which is just south of me.) We fly ALOT. Their pay is higher than Medstar, but doesn't get as many calls... Plus they pay you extra for the years of experience you have. 
Any other questions?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 5, 2010)

Pretty much.  CareFlite tends to do mainly HEMS and IFTs in the Metroplex, and only has a few dedicated 911 trucks, like in Johnson county and out in Segoville, east of Dallas.  They don't do nearly as much 911 as MedStar, and tend to want medics work in the IFT side for a bit before they send them to 911, though not always.



Yet another agency who labeled me "crazy" after their "Strong Agree/ Disagree" test <_<


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 5, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Yet another agency who labeled me "crazy" after their "Strong Agree/ Disagree" test <_<







Are we surprised? lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 5, 2010)

I am. I mean statistically I should have accidently been declared normal by now.

Well...normal for someone in EMS.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 6, 2010)

Someone in EMS and 'normal'... should never ever ever be in the same sentence.. 


Still not surprised. LOL


----------



## MusicMedic (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like Texas has alot of Jobs or EMT/Medics? sometimes i wish i lived in texas


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 6, 2010)

Sure! A lot of jobs for EMT/Medics...... if your looking for IFT, as far as 911- take a number :wacko:


----------



## MusicMedic (Jun 6, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Sure! A lot of jobs for EMT/Medics...... if your looking for IFT, as far as 911- take a number :wacko:



Here in CA you have to take a number for IFT's


and 911? forget it unless your best friends with the owners


----------



## Stephanie. (Jun 6, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> and 911? forget it unless your best friends with the owners





Hmmm, we have a few larger services... and the buddy system doesn't work so well.. I know- I tried it. s


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 6, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Sounds like Texas has alot of Jobs or EMT/Medics? sometimes i wish i lived in texas



More jobs for people like me who aren't basics and aren't medics than Colorado does too 

Hopefully will by applying to Medstar and Acadian tomorrow when I talk to them over the phone first


----------



## atropine (Jun 6, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Sounds like Texas has alot of Jobs or EMT/Medics? sometimes i wish i lived in texas



Why are you a steer, or the other one?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 6, 2010)

atropine said:


> Why are you a steer, or the other one?



God its always Californians that use that saying.  I don't think I've ever heard it used in any other state in the Union.


----------



## atropine (Jun 6, 2010)

Linuss said:


> God its always Californians that use that saying.  I don't think I've ever heard it used in any other state in the Union.



Do you go any other state in the unoion, all in good fun I know they use it at Parris island. Really, though wha wants to give up the beach for SSM, and low pay? just asking.


----------



## medic farva (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Wully! I must start by asking what part of the great state of Iowa you hail from. I'm from southeast Iowa and started my tenure with Medstar in September 2008. The views expressed here are my own and do not reflect the views of Medstar or its affiliates. That being said, busy is an understatement. I work 12 hour weekends and it's usually non stop all day. We might get 10minutes to stop and grab lunch, maybe. Good experience to be had. Know your pediatrics through and through. Aggressive protocols. Most of what others have posted is right on. System status mgmt.... get your unit and hit the streets. Phillips mrx heartstart monitors. Getting all the fords switched over to chevys which is nice. Relocation assistance paid out over a set schedule of time, not all at once. Quarterly ce put on by medical control. OK pay and benefits. 48 hour work week in either 12 or 16 hour shifts. No more 24 hour units. Any other questions let me know!


----------



## wully_31 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey farva ya im from cedar rapids,ia. i actually applied to medstar and also emsa in Oklahoma and actually have not heard from medstar but got an interview for emsa in august which i heard they are a very good and big service to they do 911 in tulsa and oklahoma city and i guess pay is good there. thanks for replying if you can tell me anymore about them let me know thanks so much. I was gonna apply to Sunstar in Florida but florida is so damn expensive to live in but good company there to.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 20, 2010)

So, DeathSta......errrrmmmmm.........MedStar does ground 911 in E TX, eh? Out here they only do critical cre IFT and HEMS. Both IFT and scene response.


----------



## somePerson (Jul 20, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Linuss,
> 
> 
> This is what I sent Wully in a P.M.
> ...




I was wondering how much Medstar and Careflite start new medics at per hour


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 20, 2010)

somePerson said:


> I was wondering how much Medstar and Careflite start new medics at per hour



Medstar has secondary medics (who act as intermediates in the field) and Lead medics, who are the primary medics in the field. I have a friend that is a lead medic and he said the pay is about a dollar difference.

This is the pay that is listed on Medstars website. Like most services, it is based on experience.

Secondary Paramedic:

    * Hourly: $13.40 - $18.98
    * Annual (based on 48 hours per week): $36,233 - $51,322

Lead Secondary Paramedic:

    * Hourly: $14.06 - $20.41
    * Annual (based on 48 hours per week): $38,018 - $55,188

Primary Paramedic:

    * Hourly: $15.18 - $22.04
    * Annual (based on 48 hours per week): $41,046 - $59,596


----------



## Fox800 (Jul 20, 2010)

Feel free to check out Austin, always looking for good medics. Good pay/benefits, and there's been a hiring process every 3-4 months.

www.atcems.org


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jul 20, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> Feel free to check out Austin, always looking for good medics. Good pay/benefits, and there's been a hiring process every 3-4 months.
> 
> www.atcems.org



 I like the PAT,pretty good for a non fire based EMS agency. It should be the model that all companies use to ensure thier people are in top shape. I wonder if they lose alot of candidates at that point in the process.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 20, 2010)

Wully and farva... different Medstar people.  This thread is for MedStar in Ft Worth, which is not related to any other medstar.




I'd love to get on with ATCEMS, but alas I'm a new medic and know how competitive it is...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you gonna wait until you are 45?

Dude.  Pull up your pants and put an App in.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Wully and farva... different Medstar people.  This thread is for MedStar in Ft Worth, which is not related to any other medstar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





8jimi8 said:


> Are you gonna wait until you are 45?
> 
> Dude.  Pull up your pants and put an App in.



Sally don't wear pants.


----------



## somePerson (Jul 20, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> Medstar has secondary medics (who act as intermediates in the field) and Lead medics, who are the primary medics in the field. I have a friend that is a lead medic and he said the pay is about a dollar difference.
> 
> This is the pay that is listed on Medstars website. Like most services, it is based on experience.
> 
> ...



thanks for the help, I guess with no experiance, all the low numbers apply


----------



## WTEngel (Jul 20, 2010)

Something worth noting for you folks considering relocating...

The cost of living in Texas is significantly less than most other states. Jobs that normally pay 70K or so starting in Cali and other high cost of living states normally start around 50K here. If you live within your means on 50K in the D/FW metroplex, I think you can enjoy a decent way of life.

Also, Texas has no state income tax, so you take home a little more.

Linuss, whether you think you are a viable candidate or not, it never hurts to go through a hiring process. It is good experience for when you ARE a viable candidate, and it looks good to see that you came back to apply again...shows you are serious. I am putting in for the August ATCEMS test in hopes I will get picked up for an academy at the end of my contract here. Me end goal would be STAR Flight.

Anyway, that's my opinion on it...hope to see you there!


----------



## somePerson (Jul 20, 2010)

WTEngel said:


> Something worth noting for you folks considering relocating...
> 
> The cost of living in Texas is significantly less than most other states. Jobs that normally pay 70K or so starting in Cali and other high cost of living states normally start around 50K here. If you live within your means on 50K in the D/FW metroplex, I think you can enjoy a decent way of life.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info. That's why I've been asking around. Sadly, a private paramedic in southern california makes the same amount as you would in Texas, but the cost of living is a lot higher. Only way to survive in southern cali is to be an FF/PM with 70k+ base salery plus overtime or work an ungodly amount of overtime at a private ambulance. Also, at this time, even getting a private paramedic job at AMR is not possible, even little IFT medic companies are filled up, that no one would consider working for 3-4 years ago.

I wish I knew about Medstar, and these other companies before I applied to Acadian in SE texas, they pretty much offered me a job (pending getting my texas paramedic card), but I'm holding out a little bit to see if medicwest in vegas will hire me, or I get a job as FF/Pm in Arizona.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 20, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Are you gonna wait until you are 45?
> 
> Dude.  Pull up your pants and put an App in.



I DO have my app in, I just need to do the other 2/3 of the process, which is get my own background check and my own driving record from the troopers.


----------

